# World Modern Arnis Coalition Summer Camp Labor Day Weekend



## Corey Minatani (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey Everyone:

Just a note that on Labor Day weekend, Datu Kelly Worden is hosting his annual Water and Steel Camp 2002!  This camp will feature Dr. Bret Jacques (Sombo with Blade monitoring), Professor Leonard Trigg, and Datu Kelly Worden!

Information and pre-registration details are on the following site:

www.kellyworden.com

If anyone has been to this camp, let them know what it is like and what to expect!

I've been to the 1993, 1994, and 1998 summer camps and they are well worth the money and the facilities are chock full of activities for the family as well.  Food, lodging, training, and all the unique charisma of a slam and jam session are all included in this exciting event.  Make your plans now!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------

